# Lidl low GI cob loaf



## Mark Parrott (Nov 17, 2016)

I think this has been mentioned on here before, but today was the first time I saw one.  Still warm when I bought it.  Made a very large sandwich, bigger than expected.  The slices are very large, could've got away with one slice really.  It was very tasty too.  Will test the results later.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 17, 2016)

Well, I've tested & I don't believe the results.  Before: 5.5, 2 hrs after: 5.4!  Must be wrong.  Will test in another half hour.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 17, 2016)

Right, now I'm 6.1, so either my last reading was wrong or the GI is so low that I'm just starting to rise.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 17, 2016)

I saw this cob in lidl this afternoon when getting my rolls. Will see how you continue then maybe give it a try. Trouble is it's cut your own slices and I'm not good at cutting small ones!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 17, 2016)

Me neither. I cut 2 slices like door steps (or is it door stops).  I'll do another test about 5 o'clock.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 17, 2016)

Well, tested again at 4.50 & down to 5.7.  Result!  Will test it for toast in the morning.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, tested again at 4.50 & down to 5.7.  Result!  Will test it for toast in the morning.


Excellent!  Now, if only they would open a Lidl somewhere nearer to where I live!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 17, 2016)

Our local Lidl doesn't sell them.  I visted the one near the hospital which is 20 miles away.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Our local Lidl doesn't sell them.  I visted the one near the hospital which is 20 miles away.


Aw, shame!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 17, 2016)

Do they not have a slicing machine?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 17, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Excellent!  Now, if only they would open a Lidl somewhere nearer to where I live!


My local LIDL isn't located where I can get to it easily, no buses that way unless I go into town and I can hit more shops in town anyway.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 17, 2016)

Next time I can get to a forum meeting I'll bring some!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Nov 18, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Do they not have a slicing machine?


I haven't tried asking if Lidl can slice bread.  Might be worth asking.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 18, 2016)

Cheers Mark for doing the groundwork.  I'm off to LIDL to stock up my freezer.  Hurrah!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'll have a look for these next time i'm at my local lidl. I miss toast!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 28, 2016)

Just been to Lidl and got their last 4 highprotein rolls and a low GI cob. Couldn't see anyone to ask re slicing it and didn't have time to hang about. Looking forward to trying it later and will report back.


----------



## Dearo (Nov 28, 2016)

Got a cob today and to be honest I was very surprised, it's pretty tasty !!


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 28, 2016)

I found it very tasty. Lighter than the high protein rolls but preferred it. Was 6.2 before eating 2 small slices (honestly) with cheese. 1 hour after I'm 8.0. Will recheck in another hour.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 28, 2016)

Down to 7.0 after 2. Hours so pretty pleased


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 1, 2016)

I find it spikes me more at breakfast than Burgen, but at lunch time it's better than Burgen!  Go figure.  Either way, the spikes are no more than 3mmols at their worst.


----------



## RobK (Mar 15, 2017)

I tried this for the first time today and really liked it, I normally have a Tuna or Prawn Salad with a tablespoon full of cottage cheese but today had the Tuna salad and a small slice of the GI Cob, Within an hour I went from 7.1 to 10.1 which was a bit of a shock, Settled back down to 6.2 after 2 hours and a wander to the local shops.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 15, 2017)

The first time I tried it had little effect on my BG.  The second time it shot up more than id like.  Strange.


----------

